# What lube do you use?



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought it would be fun to see


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

You forgot the best of them all, shock oil/diff oil!

This thread has been made several times in the past month.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I knew I wad forgetting something  sucks we cant edit polls


----------



## Mikel (Jul 10, 2011)

You also forgot Vaseline.


----------



## Nestor (Jul 10, 2011)

differential oil ftw.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> This thread has been made several times in the past month.


 
^ This...

You should really use the search tool before asking something that has obviously been answered before.
In answer to your question, CRC.


----------



## Aakash (Jul 10, 2011)

Cyclo!


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

Coincidence that there are 6 maru and 6 lubix users?! NO! Best combination since peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 10, 2011)

lubix, maru, crc, and HelpLube


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 10, 2011)

Good, old-fashioned silicone.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 10, 2011)

lubix, maru, I have crc but don't use it, so I didn't choose it for the poll.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 10, 2011)

I prefer lubix, maru, crc, and sometimes shock.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 10, 2011)

Jigaloo because it is all I have, I'm too poor for Lubix.


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2011)

You forgot izolube!

Depends on the puzzle. Jig-a-loo and Maru in order for GS 2x2, Jig-a-loo for QJ pyraminx and 4x4, Lubix for Guhong...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 15, 2011)

durex play


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Lubix, Maru, Silicon spray plus also shock oil not on the list.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 15, 2011)

I use lubix but i want to buy a can of shock oil to see if i should switch over (400 th post ftw)


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I use lubix but i want to buy a can of shock oil to see if i should switch over (400 th post ftw)


 
Shock oil is a different viscosity to Lubix. Diff lube is thicker. I use shock oil alongside Lubix as different types of lube.

I know there is those who prefer to find a cheaper alternative but for me its like buying Waitrose baked beans. Yup, they are made in the same factory as Tesco value beans but I know there is better quality control and testing at play and I am happy to pay for that privilege (excuse the UK shop references).

Its all down to choice and personal preference.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

*WARNING! PG.* 

So...I just found a bottle of sex-lube in the bedroom dresser. It´s called *Pjur*. Me and my ex-wife bought this stuff a while back when we were in our "Let's try something new" phase. 

It contains; 

*Cyclopentasiloxane*, *Dimethicone* and *Dimethiconol*. (can any of the wiz-kids here make anything of those terms?) 

All I know is that this stuff is Latex based, but Cyclopentasiloxane sounds kinda silicone-esque to me. 

My recently washed out C-III is all over the place on this stuff. It is insanely slippery. I have 75ml left in the bottle. I think I might just have found the lube holy grail here...I´m not joking.

However. Two reasons I won´t be rebottling and selling this stuff as *Bapao76Juice*; 

a) I´ve already given away the intimate nature of the substance. It´s basically made for "Naughty time". Or "cycling" as my mother in law would call it (yeah, sorry, it´s a Dutch thing, you don´t need to understand). 

b) This stuff costs 40 bucks for 100ml. 

But gladly it´s odor neutral, so at least my C-III won´t remind me of the last time I *censored*. 

PS. Fun fact; when I did a spell-check on this post, the spell checker sugested "rebutting" as a replacement for "rebottling".

PPS. You guys are going to go wild on the "Report Post" button on me right?

*Edit*



BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> durex play


 
Ninja! 8 hours ago. How could I overead that?

But isn´t Play water based?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 16, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> ... I won´t be rebottling and selling this stuff as *Bapao76Juice*;
> 
> ...But gladly it´s odor neutral, so at least my C-III won´t remind me of the last time I *censored*.



your wits (all over the forum) are killing me. lmao.

Don't like durex play - too gummy - and its not on my cube.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> This stuff costs 40 bucks for 100ml.


 
I looked on their website, and it's a lot cheaper than that $12.95 for their Silicone, $19.95 for Bodyglide, and $9.95 for the Waterbased. Their a a few other kinds too, but none of them that I saw were all that expensive, shipping is $5.95.

Which kind did you have? This could be interesting to experiment with (on cubes).


----------



## timeless (Jul 16, 2011)

jigaloo


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2011)

Lotion. Problem?


----------



## Maniac (Jul 16, 2011)

Hand Sanitizer. Problem?


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 16, 2011)

water. Problem?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lubix and Maru

Since Im out of both, I have rediscovered the amazingness of CRC.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I looked on their website, and it's a lot cheaper than that $12.95 for their Silicone, $19.95 for Bodyglide, and $9.95 for the Waterbased. Their a a few other kinds too, but none of them that I saw were all that expensive, shipping is $5.95.
> 
> Which kind did you have? This could be interesting to experiment with (on cubes).



This is the exact same stuff:

http://www.swingshop.nl/mega-stuntprijs-pjur-100ml/pjur-original-bodyglide-100-ml.html

Why do I remember paying 40 bucks for it then...? Ah...now I remember, I also bought a porn vid and some other stuff along with it. Yeah, try it if you can. Even if you don't like it in your cube, it still has other areas of application.



fiftyniner said:


> Don't like durex play - too gummy - and its not on my cube.



Naughty-time bruv


----------



## Vinny (Jul 16, 2011)

Lubix, Maru, and for my V Cubes I use BSB Quiklube, which is actually bearing lube, but it works quite nicely in the cubes.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 16, 2011)

lubix, and CRC.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 16, 2011)

Shock oil and Jigaloo, with some occasional Maru.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 16, 2011)

After cleaning out my Lubix in my Ultimate Guhong and putting differential oil in, deffinately differential oil. I love Lubix Cubes, and I'll still buy their cubes, but for 1/20th of the price, I feel no difference.

*Not trying to start another Lubix vs. Differential oil war.


----------



## timeless (Jul 17, 2011)

going to get 30k diff oil soon
will make a review


----------

